# Photos from last weekends test



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Angel had a good time last weekend picking up the last two legs of her Junior title.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it!!! Congrats!! She looks so happy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CONGRATS to Team Angel!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

kfayard said:


> Love it!!! Congrats!! She looks so happy.


She was happy! I wispered in her ear at the line that if she did well she would get a grilled porterhouse when we got home. 

( I was grilling steak at 11:00 pm  A nice steak at the end of the day makes Angel a happy girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, those are some great photos! 
congratulations on the new title. First of many for Angel!


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the title.
Great working pics also.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great shots and congratulations 
Was the happy, shining pic with the ribbons after she enjoyed her steak? She is beautiful!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> She was happy! I wispered in her ear at the line that if she did well she would get a grilled porterhouse when we got home.
> 
> ( I was grilling steak at 11:00 pm  A nice steak at the end of the day makes Angel a happy girl.


Hey, where did you show last weekend? I watched the water portion at Kelly Farms last weekend. Were you there?
Michelle


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations ~ she is beautiful. Love the ribbon photo.
What is the blue ribbon - did they give you a title ribbon? Have never seen such a thing around these parts.
Onward to senior !


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Titan1 said:


> Hey, where did you show last weekend? I watched the water portion at Kelly Farms last weekend. Were you there?
> Michelle


We were there. 

We were the last to leave the grounds on Sunday night after closing all the gates and locking up.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the legs!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

boomers_dawn said:


> What is the blue ribbon - did they give you a title ribbon? Have never seen such a thing around these parts.
> Onward to senior!


The host club gives a title ribbon in honor of the achievment at their event.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Super cool pictures and congratulations on the new title!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> We were there.
> 
> We were the last to leave the grounds on Sunday night after closing all the gates and locking up.


Shoot... I would have loved to say hello and cheer for you. Cross and Jim were running along with some other friends with labs. The grandpup was #50.. 
Congrats on a great run!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw Jim in the morning on Saturday. (I still give him a hard time about that overgrown Toller he has in the crate.  ) I had another club member run Angel on Sunday while I was busy at Senior. I was happy to see tha Kathy's dog Jacob passed both days. He has made tremendous progress from where he was two years ago.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> I saw Jim in the morning on Saturday. (I still give him a hard time about that overgrown Toller he has in the crate.  ) I had another club member run Angel on Sunday while I was busy at Senior. I was happy to see tha Kathy's dog Jacob passed both days. He has made tremendous progress from where he was two years ago.


 You do have to give him grief.. I tell him he has a real dog now...LOL.
He is going back next weekend for the hopefully his started title on Cross.
I know Jim is thrilled with him and I was sure impressed with the his water in Sunday. It was straight out and straight back, no bank running.. Jim was beaming!I am very proud of them..Of course everyone was giving me grief Sunday about having Titan in the truck and not running....
Congrats again on your new title!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations for the title !!!

great pics

GREAT DOG!!!

Federico


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome Job!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Such a talented, happy and beautiful Girl! Congrats!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your title. WooHoo.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures and congratulations on that title, go team Angel! I am sure she really enjoyed that porterhouse! Hopefully she shared with you!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sammydog said:


> I am sure she really enjoyed that porterhouse! Hopefully she shared with you!


I got just a little corner to taste and that's it. Steak really isn't on my allowed diet card anymore.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! I can't believe Angel is all grown up already-it seems like just yesterday you were posting baby pictures of her!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats SC and Angel.


----------

